# Motorcycle and Trailer wanted (maybe)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We werent going to do a trip this year but I might have a window of opportunity now so I am considering a trip with a bit of a difference.

Ive been trying to pursuade Mrs D to let me get a proper motorbike. Our little scooter is still going but only just and I was considering replacing it but have been hankering after something a little more powerful for a while.

I posted earlier in the year about the best passes you have ever done here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-170754-days0-orderasc-0.html

Im thinking the trip may take in the best of those including the Stelvio which is my dream one to do.

With this in mind Im thinking If I had a "proper" bike I could do three in a day!

Dont want to spend a lot and so far in order of preference the models I am looking at are

Yamaha Fazer 600 (new or old shape not fussed)
Honda Hornet 600
Suzuki Bandit 600

Around £2+K mark

Going to test ride a couple on Saturday which could well be game over if Michelle hates it.

Some are highish miles (over 30K. Should this be a concern?)

Now, I will need a trailer as there is no way something approaching 200KG is going on our scooter rack so does anyone have one for sale? I would prefer a side loading one but it may be a one off so open to suggestions.

The Armitage Side loading trailer would be the ideal as its just like our rack except on wheels but its £950.

Any advice on either the bikes or the trailer appreciated.

I am hoping this decision (if I get away with it) will be a good one as Im thinking it will give us much more scope to cover more miles and see places. The scooter is great but 50 miles in a day and you ache everywhere and its hard work on passes. On one of those you could Park the van in the Alps and be in Venice an hour and a half later. 8O

It could of course work out to be the worst decision ever and lead to Divorce, loss of limb, etc.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Honda are to nice for my liking....very reliable but you will pay for that...I found the hornet a little smaller but I'm a big lad.

Suzuki Bandit is the pick.....they are an icon have huge followers and are extremely robust and take anything thrown at them.....parts are 10 a penny!!

The Fazer i've never ridden.

Ok biased as the bandit was my first bike.....huge fun and robust and extremely fun and forgiving.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Given your arthritic knees, I suggest you give any prospective purchase a good long test ride, as some have the footpegs set well aft and your legs will be scrunched up.

I would also suggest consider the driver's body lean and the relative height of the passenger seat. If Michelle is thinking of going on the back, she needs to feel safe. Not sticking up behind a crouching driver, and not feeling like she might fall off the back when you get carried away with enthusiasm. (Or is this a ploy to get her to hug you?:lol

You can get a nice Transalp within your budget

If I was looking for a trailer, I'd go for a Motolug. It can be dismantled and stowed away when not in use. If you don't get on with it you can sell it on to me for peanuts! :wink:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thinking about naked bikes.....(my final big bike was a GSX1400 (big brother of the bandit)

Look for the Bandit 600F (ie Faired)....they did a faired version which helps keep the wind off you at speed (or look for one with a decent screen)....not massive fairing but just enough to help...it does make a huge difference


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good advice thanks chaps.

I think the Fazer seems to fair best for less cramping on the knees and a lower and more comfy pillion position from my research but thats just looking on the reviews on youtube! Havent even ridden one yet although I did sit on a Fazer the other day.

Tuggers. I think you may be wrong about the Transalp. I would have one but they are few and far between and not cheap.

Im not sure a naked bike is a good idea. On the one hand I love the street bike look and for the Alps a fairing is not needed but if we do decided to blast 100 miles down an Autoroute an unfaired bike could be tiresome. 

Tuggers. Will google that trailer you mention. Needs to be easy to use though for me to get the bike on and off easily at Aires and stuff.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Honda Deauville for 11 years. A very nice bike to ride, very comfortable for both rider and passenger and plenty fast enough. You could ride it for hundreds of miles in a day, get off and still feel like you could do it again straight away. Built in panniers which is a bonus, but also means its a bit lardy on the weight side for a 650/700. A full tank would take you over 200 miles at touring speeds.

Its a Honda so 'nuff said about reliability, oh and it doesn't eat tyres at the rate of some of the sports bikes either.

JohnW


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I got back from France last week

Just outside of Caen on the way to Bayeux you pass a HUGE Cora supermarket which has a small cluster of shops.

There is a halfords style garage called Norauto.....they have trailers there (the single bike one) for 399 euros....double bike for 499...very well made and nice big wheels.

in the UK the exact same trailer is over 500 quid

http://www.norauto.fr/produit/remorque-porte-1-moto-350-kg-norauto-pm1-livree-montee_384174.html

They only have it on bloody offer..349..I knew I should have bought one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice try with the Motolug Trailer Tuggers. I had a look. You know fine well that if I had one of them it would end up in a cardboard box and I would flog it to you for £50.

This is the way to go I reckon but a lot of dosh unless I can get one second hand. The side loading trailer is basically the same as your and my rack just with wheels on and so far I have yet to see a better scooter rack.

http://www.armitagetrailers.com/biketrailers.htm


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Barry

Be a real (grown up) man and get yourself a 1200GS Adventure, you could both ride to the alps, do all three passes and back in a day without feeling hunched up.
If I were you I would put the Stelvio down your list as it's a bit like being stuck on the M25 some days.

James


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd go with what others have said. With a dodgy back I've found the upright riding position much more comfortable than the ass down head up style.

I've had a BMW R1200GS, a Honda Varadero, a Honda Transalp and a Honda Deauville, all of which I could ride all day with no major problems. All have been comfortable for my (not so keen on biking nowadays) pillion too. Admittedly the Transalp and the Deauvlille are both a bit asthmatic but after your scooter they will both go like s*** off a shiny shovel!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

New avatar for you!










R  ger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *philoaks wrote: *I'd go with what others have said. With a dodgy back I've found the upright riding position much more comfortable than the ass down head up style.
> 
> I've had a BMW R1200GS, a Honda Varadero, a Honda Transalp and a Honda Deauville, all of which I could ride all day with no major problems. All have been comfortable for my (not so keen on biking nowadays) pillion too. Admittedly the Transalp and the Deauvlille are both a bit asthmatic but after your scooter they will both go like s*** off a shiny shovel!


Hmm. Interesting thanks.

Plenty of Deauvilles about and they are giving them away http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used/bikes/honda/deauville/page/1/sort/locasc

Good for a lot of miles as well. It just isnt what I had in mind but I need to think cleverly here. Yes I want something that will do wheelies and 0-100 in 10 seconds but that isnt going to sell it to Mrs D.

If she was comfy on one of them and had loads of places to put jackets, wine, shopping etc then it might get the thumbs up. Might have to compromise. The main thing for me is I want something that wont break down or give me grief as well as put a smile on my face.

I wouldnt have considered a big tourer but perhaps it might be the sensible compromise choice. They are 234KG though. Will I manage to get one of those on a trailer on my own? Bugger. Confused now. Still no Transalps in my price range round here though. 
I dont have long either. Need to get a bike, trailer, van sorted, work out of the way and away by second week in July.

James. If we do the Stelvio Ill do it early in the morning.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Come on, Barry, shape up or ship out!

For reliability go Honda.

Forget the Dullville, you don't need all those panniers to do the passes, you want something lean.

You know you're going to drop it, so don't get anything too tasty.

Loads of Transalps on Ebay, go for a 650 it's much more comfortable than the 600 and lots lighter than the 700.

Think of this bike as a stepping stone. If you try to get something to satisfy your tw.t instincts, you are going to turn off MrsD bigtime, and you will never be allowed to have a bike again.

Get summat sensible for now and break MrsD in easy.

I do not understand your comment about the Motolug trailer, it's a good piece of kit, hence they don't come up secondhand very often. They tip up for loading/unloading, so no ramp needed. They do increase your length for the ferries, though.

A short coupled trailer as in your link will be impossible to reverse, so you arrive on site, you have to unload the bike, uncouple the trailer and push it out of the way, then get your van onto it's pitch. What a kerfuffle. :roll:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Transalp would be a much easier thing to load on and off a trailer, Stick a Givi topbox on it with a padded backrest and Mrs. D will think she is sitting on a sofa......... Well not quite but SWMBO tells me that the back support makes all the difference.

Put a set of knobbly tyres on it and you could see the Alps from a whole new perspective.


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Barry you havé à lot to choose from with all the replies you havé had théy all look à Nice bike enjoy the test ride on them  i am à phew years away for anything like that 
Although we are now looking in to à honda goldwing trike after seing some one ride past us the other half says she would féel safer on one on them And i dont need à bike licence  im sûre There is some one on hère who Owns à trike


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to throw a few more in the mix - Triumph Tiger, Yamaha TDM, Suzuki V-Strom, BMW F650 ??


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

What about this one Barry. Only about 60 miles from you and all the luggage Mrs. D could need!


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

hi,ihave a armitage trailer for sale has spare wheel ramps and straps,£500 if interested we carried a 650 bandit on it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *philoaks wrote: *]What about this one Barry. Only about 60 miles from you and all the luggage Mrs. D could need!


That is the Dogs Bollox! Looks superb. mainly been looking on Autotrader so missed that one cheers.



> *roxie wrote: *hi,ihave a armitage trailer for sale has spare wheel ramps and straps,£500 if interested we carried a 650 bandit on it.


Thanks. Is that one of the side loading trailers I linked to earlier?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

What about this one spotted today in Bettws Y Coed


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

The Deauvilles - heavy , comfortable, reliable, underpowered , not as exciting to ride as the others under consideration, looks boring - but the big plus for you is that it is shaft drive , ie maintenance free no chain to grease and adjust or sprockets to replace . Also easy to keep clean . Can easily mount a sat nav , even a CD player and carry plenty of wine and cheese , could even attach it's trailer and put your boat on it.
A much underrated machine not popular with younger riders for the above reasons.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Barry,how about a different tack,following an accident on my big BM I now have about 30% strength loss in my right arm.
I have bought a Gilera Fuoco 500 and a trailer and ramp that makes it dead easy to load and unload,as easy as a scooter to ride if not easier with the tilt lock.
You could find the ordinary Mp3 for less money and I have achieved 100mph on this,closed roads officer!! with more storage than the scooter I also have.Might even keep the Mrs. happy as well.Just a thought.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry really wants a bike on which he can behave like a loon and probably have a major prang. However MrsD is the problem, as, despite the fact she knows he is a [email protected], she really doesn't want him to kill himself (or her).

So..........I don't think a 3-wheeled scoot would fit the bill apart from novelty value. Deauville isn't ideal for the twisties with all that plastic bodywork. Don't think it would fit Barry's image of his biking dream.

I still think something like a Transalp would be a good start, even if it gets changed for something else later. It has great torque, has plenty of power for an interim bike, and is comfortable.

Barry needs to break MrsD in gently, as well as having a bike on which he can cave some serious fun on A and B roads. Very motorway capable too.

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Tuggers is right. I reckon the Transalp is a really good option. (although I havent ruled out a fazer, bandit or hornet). That one in the ebay link looks bang on the money.

Of course all of this is dependent on getting the nod from Mrs D. I really dont want to get one without her agreeing. I say "really want"! 8O


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> Deauville isn't ideal for the twisties with all that plastic bodywork. Don't think it would fit Barry's image of his biking dream.
> I still think something like a Transalp would be a good start. It has great torque, has plenty of power for an interim bike, and is comfortable.


The Deauville corners as well as anything else and the engine is the same as used in the Transalp. Yes the engine does have great torque and has plenty of power, more than enough for most of us, but its delivery is deceptive in that it doesn't scream down your ear like a busy 4 cylinder machine.

Underpowered it certainly isn't but it isn't as powerful as the sports bikes. Having been many a mile fully loaded two up on mine I can assure you it is the most capable bike you could wish for in its class.

JohnW


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> im sûre There is some one on hère who Owns à trike


There is! :wink:

Doubt if it would interest Barry, but I'm sure Michelle would feel safe on it. Mrs Zeb was not too sure about a bike, but has no worries on the trike.

We got it for a whole variety of reasons. Won't bore you with them, but in our situation, assuming I had to tow anything at all ( :roll: ) it was the best compromise.

The sturdy rear carrier was a consideration - I've fitted a huge full width top box which is really useful.

http://www.rhino-trikes.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A Trike! I can see that looking cool cruising around St Tropez Harbour.  

I would have to get the scuffed leather waistcoat, shades and ZZ top beard! And no helmet of course!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It certainly attracts attention Barry! You forgot the red spotted bandana and ponytail for the full effect though. :lol: 

We had no end of curious Frenchmen round it in the South - not far from Saint Trop!

It was quite amusing when we stopped in a car park full of "big bikers" on their huge easy riders. They were all very curious, but went to great lengths to pretend they weren't!

Walking past and round the trike about five times, glancing out of the corner of their eyes.

Suddenly realising they needed to get to a completely empty spot a few yards past the trike - and back again - twice!!

Taking a photo of the wife - carefully positioned so she didn't hide the trike in the background!

It was quite a giggle.

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Wizzo said:


> > Underpowered it certainly isn't but it isn't as powerful as the sports bikes.
> >
> > JohnW
> 
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that.

I reckon if I get the bike though Im going to go for the side loading trailer in which case it has the front wheel holder for one strap and the seat bar that ratchets down over the seat, pretty much like our scooter rack works now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

These guys on Ebay (where the Transalp link came from) seem to have a few bikes that fit the bill.

http://ebayshowroom.ebaymotorspro.c...9IT4Wj9DH7TBvNuS2Igw==&adId=12000000013489658

They do seem cheap though. Cheap for a reason? Dont seem to be on Autotrader either just Ebay showroom.

I emailed them about the Transalp and the warranty is one month engine and gearbox.

Problem is I know nothing. Should I be warey?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Double check that the length of the bike doesnt overhang the width of your van Barry!

The scooter is much shorter than a Transalp - especially one with a rack fitted for a topbox.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I reckon if I get the bike though Im going to go for the side loading trailer in which case it has the front wheel holder for one strap and the seat bar that ratchets down over the seat, pretty much like our scooter rack works now.


Yerbut!

Don't forget that the suspension can compress as you go over bumps, loosening the straps.

I made up wooden chocks to fit between tyres and frame to stop that. (Did you see that at Croft? Can't remember)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Double check that the length of the bike doesnt overhang the width of your van Barry!
> 
> The scooter is much shorter than a Transalp - especially one with a rack fitted for a topbox.


Not sure that's a real issue with a trailer (as opposed to a fixed rack)

Plenty of vehicles tow cars on trailers, where the trailer is wider than the towing vehicle.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tugboat wrote: *I made up wooden chocks to fit between tyres and frame to stop that. (Did you see that at Croft? Can't remember)


Dont be daft. I dont remember anything from Croft. 

If the Armitage trailer is as good as the rack then I suspect it will be pretty secure.

As far as the thing sticking out a bit I suspect that if it did it would only be a smidgen. Can you reverse with these little trailers on? Oh and another thing. I think the Armitage trailer has security built it when its connected. How does one keep the trailer secure when its disconnected say on an Aire or something? I suppose in most circumstance you would just leave it hooked up.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

So what's yer problem with the Motolug? Pull a couple of pins out, fold it up and stick it in the stern locker.

And, no, the general consensus is that reversing those close coupled trailers is impossible. See my earlier post. Honestly, Barry, I might have to ring you and give you an ear-bashing! :lol:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> the warranty is one month engine and gearbox. Problem is I know nothing. Should I be warey?


You should always be wary but that engine and gearbox has a superb reputation. I was a member of the Deauvilleuk forum and cannot ever remember anyone reporting the slightest problem. Mine ran faultlessly for over 30,000 miles and is probably still going. They were used as courier bikes quite a lot so many of them did high mileages. The tappets never needed adjustment, the carbs went slightly out of sync but was easily rectified during servicing.

If it sounds OK then it should be OK. Honda gearboxes always clunk when going into first (it's a 'feature) but should be as sweet as a nut otherwise. Only ever use first from standstill, otherwise second or third will pull very well from low revs.

Check the water pump casing is not cracked (front left side of engine) - I think this was due to slight misalignment of the pipe and casing, and check the clutch cable is not frayed at the engine end where it leaves the outer - this was definitely caused by misalignment of the cable holder. Check the condition of the exhaust for rusting, get them to fit a new one if you can because they are usually expensive. Check the tyre tread depth. The tyre of choice for the Deauville was always Bridgestone 020's front and rear, I hated the original Michelins. Otherwise it should be fine.

JohnW


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > Double check that the length of the bike doesnt overhang the width of your van Barry!
> ...


Good point Tuggers!!

For some reason I was thinking that Barry was going to try and strap it to the back of the wagon like the scooter...

..........dont ask me why.........


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Tuggers (thanks Geoff) and I think Im pretty much sold on the Transalp. After all the name says it all. Thats what we (well me) want to use it for!

Ill go and look at the Fazer and Bandit but will probably look at the Transalp next week. Trouble is there just isnt that many for sale in my price bracket and those that are for sale are miles away.

Tuggers reckons after the Fazer and Bandit experience Michelle will definitely prefer the Transalp. We shall see. Of course she may just thumb down the whole idea in which case I will sulk for a month. 

Carl. Even I am not daft enough to put a 200KG bike on a scooter rack!


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello

Think the bike idea is great! The wife and I both ride a Harley each and transport these on a trailer behind the RV.

I'd suggest using a carabiner on the ratchet strap instead of hooking the strap through the eye on a trailer. The bike will go down on it's front suspension on a bumpy road and if the bump is bad enough it will unhook the strap. Happened a few times to us! Thankfully the other strap has held. 

Picking up 250kgs of Harley is no fun!

Enjoy your riding.

Mick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike.

Perhaps you or someone in the thread will know. How do you stand insurance wise when trailing a bike? For example if someone runs into the back of you or say the trailer wheel falls off and the bike ends up on the road. Presumably the motorhome insurance covers it?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nope it doesn't unless specifically says so!!

and your bike insurance won't cover it whilst on the back of the trailer only when on the ground!!

You will need to speak to both companies as it really is different with each company out there.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Great question!

We have the trailer insured, bikes insured, RV insured but have never thought about your question. Let's hope that it never happens as I think everyone would wriggle!

Think I'll ask the company that the bikes are insured with.

Mick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes thats what I will be doing should I go ahead. Ill probably insist on something in writing from whichever insurer covers the bike on the trailer.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

you want an 'onda

like my 'new' one, 1980 and 3700 miles I'm collecting on Saturday


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking forward to some news from Barry after his test rides today.

Hope the dealer has some outriggers he can fit! :lol:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Sprinta - liking the Vetter Windjammer. Now that brings back memories.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Going up to dealers about 1:30. I think I'm wasting my time. Michelle is definitely not happy about the whole idea. Think she thought I might just forget the idea. 

If you don't hear from me again thanks for all the help!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Barry - What is Mrs D's beef with you having a bike?

Is the life insurance value not high enough or summat?????? :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bit of a disaster really! The good news is that we are both still alive. Just! 

As tugboat said both these bikes were completely the wrong choice. We both also forgot to take into account that Mrs D suffers from neck problems following a serious car accident in 2000.

I had no idea just how much bikes had moved forward in the twenty years since I had one. The bike shop were really helpful and planned a route for us that involved built up area, 60mph roads with lots of twists and finally about 5 miles of motorway. 

I found both the Fazer and the Bandit a bit of a handful after a 95kg 100cc scooter but nothing could have prepared me for the sheer power once we let rip. I took it easy first time around with Michelle on but she still was fighting to hang on and it was all to easy to hit 100mph on the motorway. She had had enough and didnt even try the second one so I went round on my own (about 15 mile circuit)

Of course despite the fact I was craping myself a bit I thought I was 19 again and had to have it flat out on the a19. I only had my old open face helmet and the visor basically disintegrated at top speed which was either 130 or 140, I couldn't tell as I couldn't see properly. On my return Mrs D was nearly in tears worrying and said this is how she would feel if I ever went off on my own. 

I couldn't believe the force of the wind even with a half fairing and after 3 x 15 mile trips I was knackered, my arms are a foot longer, I can't see properly and I feel like I have dislocated my hip. 

We discussed the Transalp but to be honest Mrs D's neck is hurting already and I think it's going to be a problem on anything powerful with gears. The main issue is her worry though as I clearly cannot be trusted! 

So. Idea binned I think. Sorry to have wasted everyone's time but at least I got it out of my system.

Back to the little scooter for us it seems.

Thanks for all the help. Right! Off home to have a heart attack and a beer!


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Does it have to be all or nothing?

How about progressing in easy steps?

Also, think about taking some training - lots of schools run Honda CB500s or Suzuki GS500s (both twins).

You can progress (training wise) from there to something like the IAM - this approach should allay Mrs. D's fears a little.

Ian


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

See my comments on Fruitcakes. Too scathing for MHF. :roll:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Barry - have you thought about an older 'classic' bike.?

You dont need the ultimate power that comes with todays machines, and a 1980's 250 or similar will still get you up and down an alp easier than the scoot and give Mrs D a bit more room and comfort.

Even a 400 superdream would be more than adequate. Enough weight to be stable and big enough to take both yourself and Mrs D without being uncomfortble.

Your decision ultimately of course, but whatever you decide matrimonial harmony has to come first!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have always been an All or nothing sort of person really.  No half measures an all that.

Just didnt expect to be taken aback quite so much today!

Dont get me wrong it was a real buzz, especially when I was out on my own but I just spent the rest of the day thinking what if something had broke or how bonkers what I just did really was. 

The relief on Michelles face when I binned the whole idea was immense. She is delighted that we are just going to go back to the little scooter. To be honest I just wish I could go for a slightly more powerful scooter which wont hurt her neck or encourage me to go flying around like a Fruitcake (see what I did there ). Its just the weight. Im not buying a trailer for a scooter. Maybe might loose the spare wheel off the back and that might allow us an extra 15-20 KG which might just be enough for a more powerful Honda or something.

Definitely dont fancy a classic bike. Ill break it in five minutes and I need something super reliable for long trips away.

May just have to patch "The Pig" up and carry on with that.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I think the most flexible, user-friendly choice of all is the Honda SH300 scooter. Comfortably does motorway speeds two up. And no more scary than your current scooter.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That SH300 looks a pretty good scoot, but at 160kg dry weight it's really too heavy to hang on the back of a MH.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Fair enough. I've got one on the back of mine (Watling built me a bespoke rack) but I have a 3,700 kg weight limit on the rear axle so it can handle it. 

If the consideration was a trailer anyway then the SH300 may however be a good compromise - it can do pretty much what a bigger bike will do, but with a twist and turn throttle, a low centre of gravity and a seating position that won't frighten the passenger.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The SH300 would be simply superb. To be honest a PCX 125 or SH125 would do. 

Just a tad too heavy all of em. Which brings me back to either patching up the frankly exhausted lickle Speedfight which is still good for 60mph if you lean forward and jiggle down a hill but it really is looking tired or a Honda Vision 110 which seem a lot of dosh and there are no second hand ones or a Chinese jobby which some swear by, others slag off and Im bound to bugger it up.

Better the devil you know. 

I really dont know what I have done to my hip this afternoon on my death mission but I can hardly walk and my eyes are still stinging.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Mate, if you havent ridden a bike in years - and here, I am talking a 'proper' bike as opposed to the scoot - then you are going to ache for the next day or two :lol: .

Even I ache if I havent ridden for a week and then take off for the day.........and I usually ride every day.

Losing yer visor probably hasent helped yer eyesight......yer eyeballs havent been used to such warp speeds as you attained today!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

Dont worry bud - normal service will be resumed shortly.......unless you start getting whistful for the sound of a V4 'on song'....then there is no hope for you!!!!!!!

Carl


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Carl

The more beers I drink the more I think it was a bit of a buzz and a laugh. Im surprised though as I thought these bikes would be comfy and a doddle to ride but I felt more uncomfortable and knackered aferwards then I would after 100 miles on the scooter.

They are Street / Racing bikes really to me. Not mid range tourers as I was led to beleive. The Phazer was a tad quicker than the Bandit and full chat (on my own Tuggers!) from the roundabout to the end of the slip road onto the motorway hit a ton in probably 10 seconds.

Actually. I wanna do it again!


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I wonder whether you might not find the riding characteristics of a similar-sized twin - say the Kawasaki ER6N or similar - a bit more relaxing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am pretty sure Tuggers was bang on the money recommeding the Honda Transalp. I looked at the specs and thought Nah! Way under powered but then Tuggers called me and explained why it would be a better choice for what I wanted.

It makes sense now. I cannot believe I was looking at the likes of a CBR 1000 and thought the 600's would be dull! 

Whatever I have be it bike, beer, car, boat etc Im going to ring the neck out of it. Ive seen some of the guys my age on Filreblades and CBR's wandering around at 50mph. Dont see the point. If your going to have a bike like that you need to use its performance and for me thats a young mans game. Might as well get a 200cc scooter if your going to fanny around on a Fireblade. 

When your young you dont give a toss. For a short while today I was 19 again but I dont think I have gained any restraint with old age and I suspect my reactions will not be what they were plus I never expected it to be quite as hard work!


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

barryd said:


> Whatever I have be it bike, beer, car, boat etc Im going to ring the neck out of it. Ive seen some of the guys my age on Filreblades and CBR's wandering around at 50mph. Dont see the point. If your going to have a bike like that you need to use its performance and for me thats a young mans game. Might as well get a 200cc scooter if your going to fanny around on a Fireblade.
> 
> When your young you dont give a toss. For a short while today I was 19 again but I dont think I have gained any restraint with old age and I suspect my reactions will not be what they were plus I never expected it to be quite as hard work!


The reality these days is you cannot "wring the neck out of it", if you are going to ride a large capacity bike the difficult part of the experience is recognising the need to exercise restraint 95% (nay, 99%) of the time. If you can't handle that, don't bother (you'll either kill yourself or lose your licence).

The rise in popularity in track days over the last 10 years is a direct reflection of the fact that you cannot utilise, to anywhere near their potential, modern motorcycles on the public roads.

Your aspiration is is still attainable, you just need re-calibration!!

Ian


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Barryd
Ive just picked up on your posting and thought I give you my experience as I have the Armitage Side loader trailer and a Honda PCX 125 scooter. The trailer is great towing behind my Bessacarr E435, you hardly know it there, until you have the situation were you need to reverse. It's impossible because of the short tow arm. I have been caught out a couple of times in narrow lanes, where I have had to get out unhitch the trailer and push it to the side normally in a field gate entrance and then get back into the Bessie and reverse to a passing cut. But having said that I tend to avoid those narrows lanes now with better route planning. Loading the scooter onto the trailer is quite easy and usually only takes about 15 mins including strapping it onto the trailer with racket straps. I have also modified my trailer by adding an addition rear wheel support bar, this prevents the scooter shift sideways. I noted you had a concern about security of the trailer when on site, its never a problem as the hitch has a double lock and I usually lock the scooter to the trailer with a real tough Motorbike chain and lock
The scooter is great for both my wife and I, we use it all the time and with the addition of a rear box we can do our shopping with very little problem. Its good on fuel easy to maintain and light for towing.
Overall this combination works well for us


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *BASA wrote: *Hi Barryd
> Ive just picked up on your posting and thought I give you my experience as I have the Armitage Side loader trailer and a Honda PCX 125 scooter. The trailer is great towing behind my Bessacarr E435, you hardly know it there, until you have the situation were you need to reverse. It's impossible because of the short tow arm. I have been caught out a couple of times in narrow lanes, where I have had to get out unhitch the trailer and push it to the side normally in a field gate entrance and then get back into the Bessie and reverse to a passing cut. But having said that I tend to avoid those narrows lanes now with better route planning. Loading the scooter onto the trailer is quite easy and usually only takes about 15 mins including strapping it onto the trailer with racket straps. I have also modified my trailer by adding an addition rear wheel support bar, this prevents the scooter shift sideways. I noted you had a concern about security of the trailer when on site, its never a problem as the hitch has a double lock and I usually lock the scooter to the trailer with a real tough Motorbike chain and lock
> The scooter is great for both my wife and I, we use it all the time and with the addition of a rear box we can do our shopping with very little problem. Its good on fuel easy to maintain and light for towing.
> Overall this combination works well for us


Thanks.

Ive just been trying to figure out if I dump the spare wheel if we will have enough extra payload to take a PCX on our scooter rack.

Not sure I can. Current Peugeot is 95KG and the PCX is 124KG I think. I was only really considering the trailer if we got a big bike which is not happening now.

May just have to patch up the old Peugeot. Again!

Would have a Honda Vision 110 but you just cannot get them second hand.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Jumping on the back of barryd's thread mainly because I also have an interest as to the way Barry's intending to go. my Towtal towbar has a plate stating max loading of 100kg. I guess this has serious consequences as to what we can carry? Have stared another thread so as not to detract from this one.


----------



## locktight (Jan 25, 2012)

*Motorcycle trailer*

I might have an answer for you, I am about to put up for sale my side loading trailer which I bought from CMF trailers last year.
If you would like more details I can e mail you.


----------

